# 58 lb. op on rod and reel...



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just got a report that one of our fellow TTMB'ers caught a 58 lb. op on his rod and reel at Lake Conroe this morn. Man, I should have got out of bed and gone too. Pics will be posted on Monday.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Pics would be great since I don't know what a op is. I assume it's an opolopus (totally jack up spelling) catfish


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw the picture of the 58 pounder from ------`s camera this afternoon. ------- brought me back a NICE cooler of cats of which I have already cleaned and am going to have some for supper. Due to trying to make ends meet and my wife`s illness, I have`nt been able to go fishing for 3 years now. But, I`m going with ------- next Saturday to Conroe and will enjoy a great day on the lake with a true friend. Did`nt want to spoil the surprise so I left out -------`s name.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*my bad*

My bad . but what the h*&% is a ( op )


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Come on Marty, do I have to tell you everything. Opoleusus catfish.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

If it makes it easier they are also called flathead catfish.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

once again my bad


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Good for you getting some filets Cracker. I haven't seen the pics...Joe said he'd e-mail 'em to me on Monday to post up since he's blocked from TTMB at work and can't get on. I'm glad you'll be able to get out there too! 

I thought I posted this on the Catfish forum.....oh well....thanks for explaining what an op is...a nice catch tug for a rod and reel!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Miss Dixie , Joe and I talked about 20 minutes ago and he wondered why we did`nt put his name up and I did`nt do it because it would be better when you post the photo. Yes, I`m really looking forward to being on the lake next weekend. Today I was painting on a house by Conroe and it was torture to hear all the boats running around.
Adios from Cracker


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I think he gets too much publicity anyways.....but the catch of the night goes to none other than Medulla762...aka Joe. I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

*Pic of Medulla762's rod and reel catch*

Wow....took both guy's to get it in the boat. This fish was photographed and then released to grow a little bigger.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Awesome, what a great fish.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dang it Joe, thats just not fair. Hey Dixie. thats his pet fish he takes to call the other fish. He cheats when he uses that decoy. LOL


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Now thats a big opp.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Great fish, Joe. :fishy: You are da MAN! 

I'm glad someone posted one I could actually see. :headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Van said:


> Great fish, Joe. :fishy: You are da MAN!
> 
> I'm glad someone posted one I could actually see. :headknock


LOL,, same here I hate it when they post links to photobucket!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Dang it Joe, thats just not fair. Hey Dixie. thats his pet fish he takes to call the other fish. He cheats when he uses that decoy. LOL


hehe.....I've accused Joe of hiring a diver under the water to put fish on his hooks before...seems like he's always catching and I'm always just watching when we go. He says the curse will change if I ever hit Conroe with him...I'm waiting.


----------

